

Web Sockets, Ember and Elixir - cjwoodward
http://carlwoodward.com/building-app-in-elixir-and-ember/

======
WillCodeForIPA
For anyone else wondering what Elixir is (like I was): "Elixir is a
functional, meta-programming aware language built on top of the Erlang VM."[1]

[1]: [http://elixir-lang.org/](http://elixir-lang.org/)

